# defektes DPP 1200W



## Tech (16. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
das vier Jahre alte DPP 1200W  eines Freundes gibt keinen Mucks mehr von sich. Wie lange dauert der Austausch ungefähr und wie geht es am schnellsten?


----------



## Soulsnap (16. Januar 2016)

Wenn es ein P7, P8 oder P9 ist, hat er keinen Garantieanspruch mehr.

Allgemein ist der schnellste Weg immer, mit dem Hersteller Kontakt auzunehmen:

be quiet! - Kontakt


----------



## Tech (16. Januar 2016)

Danke. Auf der OVP steht 5 Jahre Garantie. Gibt es das P10 schon so lange?


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2016)

Das ist ein P10?
Das kam 2012 auf den Markt.
Ruf mal bei BeQuiet an, die klären das dann.
Ein Austausch sollte meiner Meinung nach kein Problem sein, wie lange das dauert, weiß ich aber nicht, aber das kann dir sicher ein BeQuiet Mitarbeiter erläutern.


----------



## Tech (16. Januar 2016)

Welches Modell es genau ist, weiß ich noch nicht, da wir bisher nur Fehlersuche am Telefon betrieben haben. Er hat das Teil für sein GTX480 Sli System mit I7-920 am 08.11.2011 gekauft.


----------



## Soulsnap (16. Januar 2016)

Zu dem Zeitpunkt war das P10 noch nicht auf dem Markt. Sicher das auf dem Karton 5 jahre stehen? BEquiet gibt auf der Homepage 3 jahre für Geräte aus den Reihen P7, P8 und P9 an.
Und wenn ich mich recht entsinne gab es aus der P9 Serie kein 1200W Modell.

be quiet! - Herstellergarantie


----------



## Tech (16. Januar 2016)

Ich werde wohl mal hinfahren müssen. Das Rätselraten bringt keinem etwas. Bis bald. 

Edit: Es ist ein P8.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2016)

DAs sehe ich auch so. Check das mal und dann meldest du dich wieder.
Nicht, dass es ein P7 ist.


----------



## Tech (16. Januar 2016)

Es hat sich nun herrausgestellt, dass der Powertaster des be Quiet Silent Base 800 defekt ist.
Daraus ergibt sich die Frage an den Support von be Quiet: Muss man das gesamte Gehäuse einschicken oder ist es möglich den Taster einzeln zu erhalten und selbst zu wechseln?


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2016)

Wurde geguckt, dass die Kabel richtig am Mainboard angeschlossen sind?


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. Januar 2016)

Hi,

ersteinmal unbedingt dem Hinweis von Threshold folgen. Dieser Taster ist doch eigentlich sehr robust. Und bei der Verkabelung kann gerne mal was schief laufen bzw. zieht man die feinen Stecker gerne mal ab, wenn man im PC herum werkelt.
Sollte am Ende wirklich der Taster kaputt sein werden wir einen Weg finden und wenn möglich nur den Deckel austauschen. 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Tech (19. Januar 2016)

Der Durchgangsprüfer konnte keinen Durchgang feststellen. Anscheinend ist der Taster tatsächlich defekt.

E: Der Freund meldet sich morgen telefonisch beim Service.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2016)

Dann umtauschen mit dem Ding.


----------



## be quiet! Support (20. Januar 2016)

OK, kannst ja mal berichten was dabei heraus kommt und ob alles wieder einwandfrei funktioniert wenn der neue Deckel / Taster drauf ist


----------



## Tech (26. Januar 2016)

Mache ich. Der Telefonsupport hat ihn auf das Kontaktformular verwiesen. Bisher kam keine Antwort. Er hat das aber dann doch erst am WE ausgefüllt.


----------



## Tech (4. Februar 2016)

Am Dienstag kam ein neuer Microtaster samt Leitung an. Nach dem Austausch funktioniert alles wieder einwandfrei.


----------

